# Chicago NW Tuesday Ebberon Game Starting



## whifflebat (May 31, 2006)

Full campaign: Starting level 1, 32 point build

My wife is running this one.

NW Chicago around the area of Central and Addison 

Bi-weekly 2nd and 4th Tuesdays

Looking for about 3 or 4 to fill a table

email whiffle_bat (at) yahoo (dot) com for details.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 8, 2006)

I am interested in the game.  Email sent.


----------

